# Help with "bleeding" of color



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Please help ... I tested one orange mesh 100% polyester baseball jersey, and the orange color bled slightly into the white part of the heat transfer design. What can I do to stop that? I also have numbers and names to put on the backs of the jerseys. I received those from Transfer Express, and I'm assuming that they will be fine...? One other thing - could I use pieces of extra #'s/letters to put under the logo on the front (just in the white spaces that are experiencing bleeding). Is that possible to heat press over a heat press design? I know this is a lot, but THANKS in advance!!


----------



## derekosh (Jul 17, 2007)

I think the problem is the 100% polyester. This causes "dye migration" in the transfer. I would highly recommend watching Josh Ellsworth's video "Heat press motocross jerseys - lettering - Versacamm - cad print process", on YouTube. In the video, Josh mentions the syntheticsinc.com website. More information is available at this site about the problem with printing on polyester.

It doesn't really help you with your situation, but it does explain what is happening. A solution could be to use "lo bleed" ink, although this is also no guarantee, as Josh explains in the video and website.


----------

